# Does Tamari have MSG?



## Love2learn (Jun 3, 2004)

I have recently found I am allergic to msg.
Does anyone know if tamari has msg? I know it doesn't have msg *added* but I thought I read somewhere that it has naturally occuring msg form the fermentation process?
What about braggs liquid aminos- is that any better?


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

From what I understand, it depends on the brand and how it's manufactured.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Love2learn* 
I have recently found I am allergic to msg.
Does anyone know if tamari has msg? I know it doesn't have msg *added* but I thought I read somewhere that it has naturally occuring msg form the fermentation process?
What about braggs liquid aminos- is that any better?

I think Bragg's should be fine. It doesn't list MSG (naturally occurring or added on the bottle). It's also not fermented.


----------



## mellowyellowmama (Feb 7, 2008)

I would definitely trust Braggs. On the list of ingredients look for things like artificial flavors, natural flavors, yeast extract, spices (without telling what those are)...these can all contain MSG and not be listed as such. A good book to get is Crazy Makers by Carol Simontacchi! Very eye opening on MSG and may help you a lot.

For the record....everyone should be labeled as allergic to MSG! Good Luck on your journey.


----------

